# Grand Marquis



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

First off i need a new diaphram for for my es pro drivers then need to find out the best fit for a 5x7 opening in this mercury. i was thinking a good 6" or better


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I have the replacement diaphragms, just send a pm.


Eric


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I want pics of the install! I had an 87 Marquis in college and I wanted to some pro drivers in the doors and HLCD's under dash soooooo bad!


----------

